# pagella scolastica



## rachele

Ciao  tutti, per tradurre la dicitura pagella scolastica sul documento che viene consegnato allo studente è meglio: notas, expediente escolar, libreta de notas o altro? Grazie.


----------



## gatogab

En mis tiempos era la temida _libreta de notas._


----------



## Tomby

gatogab said:


> En mis tiempos era la temida _libreta de notas._



Totalmente de acuerdo. Otra opción: "cuaderno de notas".
No obstante, junto a mí tengo mi viejo <LIBRO DE CALIFICACIÓN ESCOLAR. Ministerio de Educación Nacional. Dirección General de Enseñanza Media>.
¡Uff que tiempos!
TT


----------



## Riveritos

En Bogotá muchos le dicen "boletín de calificaciones".
He visto que algunos lo llaman también reporte de calificaciones o tarjeta de calificaciones.


----------



## Neuromante

También "boletín de notas"


En todo caso hay dos opciones preferentes "calificaciones" y "notas" y éstas se combinan con alguna palabra del tipo "libro", "cuaderno", "boletín". La que no deberías usar es "certificado" que implica que es un documento oficial y definitivo.


----------



## rachele

Grazie a tutti, opto per libreta de notas. Alla prossima!


----------



## sevillista

Su questo argomento, potrebbe qualcuno dirmi se c´è una grossa differenza fra pagella scolastica e libretto scolastico o posso studiarli come sinonimi (più o meno)? Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao sevillista,


sevillista said:


> Su questo argomento, potrebbe qualcuno dirmi se c´è una grossa differenza fra pagella scolastica e libretto scolastico o posso studiarli come sinonimi (più o meno)?


In Italia la pagella [scolastica] è quella che ricevi fino ai 18 anni o all'ultimo anno di scuola secondaria superiore, prima di andare all'università. All'università invece ti danno il libretto/libretto degli esami.


----------



## lautaro

E in ambito calcistico? Intendo dire, i classici voti della partita?


----------



## ursu-lab

lautaro said:


> E in ambito calcistico? Intendo dire, i classici voti della partita?



In generale è "la pagella".


----------



## lautaro

ursu-lab said:


> In generale è "la pagella".





Intendevo...in spagnolo...


----------



## honeyheart

lautaro said:


> E in ambito calcistico? Intendo dire, i *classici* voti della partita?


Es que, en mi país al menos, no es tan "clásico" asignarles puntos a los partidos, a los equipos, a los futbolistas.   Se hace, en cambio, un balance general del juego, se expresan críticas o elogios para los distintos participantes, y se aportan las opiniones personales.  Pero no se suele calificar con números.


----------



## ursu-lab

In Spagna, invece, nei giornali sportivi c'è sempre la pagella con i voti ("*notas*" da 0 a 10) dei calciatori.


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> In Spagna, invece, nei giornali sportivi c'è sempre la pagella con i voti ("*notas*" da 0 a 10) dei calciatori.


Penso che si chiama "puntuación". Esempio:
_Puntuación del partido:_
_Messi, 9 puntos_
_Iniesta, 8 puntos_
_Xavi, 8 puntos_
_Ecc._


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> In Spagna, invece, nei giornali sportivi c'è sempre la pagella con i voti ("*notas*" da 0 a 10) dei calciatori.


Pero seguís sin decirle a lautaro cómo se llama esa "pagella" en español, que es lo que pregunta.

Vos decís "notas" que es "voti" y Tombatossals dice "puntuación" que es "punteggio"; ¿y "pagella" cómo se dice?


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Pero seguís sin decirle a lautaro cómo se llama esa "pagella" en español, que es lo que pregunta.
> 
> Vos decís "notas" que es "voti" y Tombatossals dice "puntuación" que es "punteggio"; ¿y "pagella" cómo se dice?



La "pagella" della scuola è o "las notas" o, se raccoglie *tutti *i voti di tutti i corsi scolastici (cioè la "storia scolastica di uno studente"), si chiama "expediente escolar". 
Ma ai giocatori di una squadra di calcio, dopo ogni partita, si danno dei voti individuali (un voto -> un giocatore), non una pagella, che è un insieme di voti dati a più materie e distribuiti nel tempo.

Infatti, nella Gazzetta dello Sport, usa "pagella" quando fa* la media di più voti *in un arco di tempo, non per ogni singola partita.


Voto (it.) -> Nota (sp.)

Esempio del "clásico" : Barça - Real Madrid 5-0 notas de los jugadores blaugrana


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Esempio del "clásico" : Barça - Real Madrid 5-0 notas de los jugadores blaugrana


Ah, está bien, yo pensaba que podrían usar, por ejemplo, "Barcelona-Real Madrid: ficha de calificaciones", o algo así.


----------



## lautaro

Gracias por todas las respuestas...sobretodo la de ursu-lab. 
Al final notas era lo que me interesaba y que puede servir al caso. 
Gracias a todos por la ayuda.
lau


----------

